# RV lead replacement



## Robbin109 (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks like 33225 is just for a LV lead replacement? Is this so?

What if the RV lead is replaced at time of gen change?


----------



## hewitt (Dec 27, 2011)

33225 assumes that a primary code is billed in addition.... Use 33225 in conjunction with 33206, 33207, 33208, 33212, 33213, 33214, 33216, 33217, 33221, 33222, 33230, 33231, 33233, 33234, 33235, 33240, and 33249. You can decide how to proceed from there....


----------



## Robbin109 (Dec 27, 2011)

Right...Defib gen change also...

so 33240 New gen insert
33241 Removal

But can you bill 33225 for RV lead replace...it looks like it is just for LV lead???


----------



## hewitt (Dec 27, 2011)

If you do not mind, it would be a lot easier to assist if you post the medical note. Please delete the name, MRN, DOB, and any other patient detail in the note.


----------



## Robbin109 (Dec 27, 2011)

I cant post the report at the moment

It is just:

defib gen remove
gen replacement
new RV lead placed, old one left in place and capped.


----------



## itarish (Dec 27, 2011)

33225 is only for the LV lead.  Codes 33241 and 33249 cover the generator removal and placement.  The RV lead was capped and not removed so that isn't charged for. The code 33249 includes the placement of the RV lead.  Also, if Defibrillation Threshold Testing is dictated, you can charge 93641.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Robbin109 (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought about that as well, but 33249 also includes the gen insert.

So would i just bill 33249 and 33241 for removal?


----------



## itarish (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, anything removed and inserted is charged for.  The 33241 is for the removal only and then the 33249 is for the new generator and leads.


----------

